# How to rip Blu-ray to TV?



## Frederica (Mar 6, 2014)

I am planning on putting all of my movies with all languages on a storage device to playback on TV’s (a Samsung smart TV and a Sony). How should I do? Will the movie also playback on my Galaxy S4 via Plex?


----------

